# Don't Slay Me brother! Don't Slay Me.



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 31, 2007)

Tominthebox News Network - Religious Humor/Satire: Heckler at Benny Hinn Miracle Service: "Don't Slay Me brother!"


----------



## etexas (Oct 31, 2007)

That is funny!


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 15, 2007)

Why was this guy unconscious? Does Hinn have a pressure point system that put this guy out? 

"When Truden saw him coming he began to shout "Don't slay me brother! Don't slay me!" It was at that moment that Hinn reached down and touched Truden, immediately causing him to fall to the floor and shake violently. Everyone cheered and Hinn shouted "Hallelujah" and began singing the hymn "How Great Thou Art."

*Truden remained unconscious for the remainder of the service *and was escorted off the property only after all of the other worshipers had left. He was sternly warned not to come back again, or else Hinn would have to "slay him" again."

Or did they hold him down the rest of the service and gave him so ether...

Hmmmm....


----------



## etexas (Nov 15, 2007)

Megaloo said:


> Why was this guy unconscious? Does Hinn have a pressure point system that put this guy out?
> 
> "When Truden saw him coming he began to shout "Don't slay me brother! Don't slay me!" It was at that moment that Hinn reached down and touched Truden, immediately causing him to fall to the floor and shake violently. Everyone cheered and Hinn shouted "Hallelujah" and began singing the hymn "How Great Thou Art."
> 
> ...


Hmmm, indeed! I was wondering about that whole thing myself! Was he restrained? Was a pressure point hit? Was he in fact a "plant".


----------



## turmeric (Nov 15, 2007)

The Vulcan Death Grip?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 15, 2007)

turmeric said:


> The Vulcan Death Grip?









Resistance is futile.


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 15, 2007)

turmeric said:


> The Vulcan Death Grip?



 DUHHHH!! Why didn't I think of that!!! Spock is the bomb!! That MUST be where the Hinnster gets his stuff...


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 15, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > The Vulcan Death Grip?
> ...




Um...I'm sorry Mr. Southern Presbyterian, you're off on your "doctrine". I don't think the Borg had anything to do with it. Get with the program; it's all in the "1611" version of Star Trek. None of that New Age "Next Generation" stuff!!!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Nov 15, 2007)

Classic. Don't Tase Me, brother! Don't Tase Me!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 15, 2007)

Megaloo said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > turmeric said:
> ...



Then you don't know your Vulcan philosophy very well. What about IDIC?


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 15, 2007)

OOOPSS! Correction. I did not compare all the "books" of Star Trek. Forgive me Mr. S.P. for my ignorance. I had to check the faithful Wikinpedia to enlighten my small pea size brain.


----------

